# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكم قضائي رائع يبين الاستيقاف

## محمد محيى الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*حكم*
*بإسم الشعب*

*الدائرة السادسة عشر*
*المشكلة علنا برئاسة المستشار / جمال محمد على عثمان . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . رئيس المحكمة* 
*وحضور السيدين / مختار مختار شلبى وممدوح أحمد عبد الدايم . . . . . . . . . . الرئيسين بالمحكمة* 

*المستشارين بمحكمة إستئناف المنصورة*
*والسيد / علاء أحمد وهيب . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . وكيل النيابة* 
*والسيد عبد المعطى صبرى . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . أمين سر المحكمة*

*أصدرت الحكم الآتى*
*فى قضية النيابة العامة رقم 18928 لسنة 2003 مركز دمياط ورقم 239 لسنة 2003 كلى*
*ضــــــــد*
*. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .* 
*عمره . . 27. . . . . سنة . . . . . . . صناعته . . . . . . . سكنه . . . . . . .*
*وحضر الأستاذ / . . . . . . . . . . . . . . المحامى الموكل للدفاع عن المتهم*

*الوقـــائع*


*إتهمت النيابة العامة المتهم المذكور لأنه فى يوم 27 / 3 / 2003 بدائرة مركز دمياط محافظة دمياط .* 
*أحرز بقصد التعاطى نبات الحشيش المخدر البانجو فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا .*
*وأحالته إلى هذه المحكمة لمعاقبته طبقا لنصوص الإتهام الواردة بأمر الإحالة .*
*وسمعت الدعوى على النحو المبين تفصيلا بمحضر الجلسة .*

*المحكمــة*
*بعد تلاوة أمر الإحالة وسماع طلبات النيابة العامة وأقوال المتهم .* 
*وتلاوة أقوال شاهدى الإثبات وسماع المرافعة ومطالعة الأوراق والمداولة .*
*حيث أن النيابة العامة إتهمت / . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . بأنه فى يوم 27 / 7 / 2003 بدائرة مركز دمياط أحرز بقصد التعاطى نبات الحشيش المخدر فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا وأحالته إلى هذه المحكمة وطلبت عقابه بالمواد 29, 37, 42/1 من القانون 182 لسنة 60 المعدل بالقانونيين رقمى 61 لسنة 77, 122 لسنة 89 والبند رقم 416 من الجدول رقم الملحق بالقانون الأول وقرار وزير الصحة رقم 46 لستة 1997 إعتمادا على شهادة الرائد / أشرف محمد فوزى عطوة , رئيس قسم مباحث النقل والمواصلات بدمياط ومحمد فوزى عبد الغنى إسماعيل , الشرطى السرى بهيئة السكك الحديدية بدمياط وتقرير المعمل الكيماوى .*
*فقد شهد الرائد/ أشرف محمد فوزى عطوه انه حال مروره على إحدى القطارات شاهد المتهم جالسا يدخن سيجارة وما شاهده حتى ألقاها أرضا وبإلتقاطه لها وفضها عثر بداخلها على خليط من دخان السجائر ونبات البانجو المخدر وبتفتيشه عثر معه على أربعة سجائر ملفوفة يدويا بفضه لإحداها عثر بداخلها على ذات الخليط وبمواجهته أقر له باحرازه لهم بقصد التعاطى .*
*وشهد / محمد فوزى عبد الغنى , بمضمون ما شهد به الشاهد الأول .*
*وثبت فى تقرير المعمل الكيماوى ا أن الحرز عبارة عن فارغ علبة سجائر بداخلها أربعة ونصف سيجارة ملفوفة جميعها يدويا ومختلط بداخلها أ جزاء نباتية خضراء جافة لا يمكن فصلها لوزنها على حده وزنت جميعها بحالتها ستة جرامات ثبت أن الأجزا ء النباتية الخضراء لنبات الحشيش المخدر البانجو والذى يحتوى على المادة الفعالة له .*
*وحيث أن المتهم أنكر ما نسب إليه بتحقيقات النيابة العامة وبجلسة المحاكمة مثل المتهم وإعتصم بالإنكار والدفاع الحاضر معه طلب القضاء ببراءته ودفع ببطلان الإستيقاف لإنتفاء مبرراته وبطلان القبض والتفتيش لإنتفاء حالة التلبس وعدم معقولية حصول الواقعة بالصورة الواردة بالتحقيقات .* 
*وحيث أنه من المقرر أن الاستيقاف إجراء يقوم به رجل السلطة العامة فى سبيل التحرى عن الجرائم لكشف مرتكبيها ويسوغه إشتباه تبرره الظروف وهو مباح لرجل السلطة العامة إذا ما وضع الشخص نفسه طواعيه منه وإختيارا فى موضع الريب والشك وكما أن هذا الوضع ينبىء عن ضرورة تستلزم تدخل المستوقف للتحرى عنه والكشف عن حقيقته عملا بالمادة 24 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية , فالإستيقاف قانونا لايعدو أن يكون مجرد إيقاف إنسان وضع نفسه موضع الريبة فى سبيل التعرف على شخصيته وهو مشروط بألا تتضمن إجرائه تعرضا ماديا للمتحرى عنه يمكن أن يكون فيه مساس بحريته الشخصية وإعتداء عليها وكما أن مجرد جلوس المتهم فى القطار وتدخينه سيجارة لم يشتم الشاهدين فى دخانها رائحة إحتراق مخدر ولم يثبت فى مناظرة النيابة لحرز المضبوطات ولم يثبت أيضا فى تقرير المعمل الكيماوى أن نصف السيجارة المضبوطة بها أثار إشتعال وإنما وصفت باتها نصف سيجارة فقط ثم تخليه عنها بإلقائها أرضا لا ينبىء بذاته عن إدراك الضابط بطريقة يقينية على وجود إتهام يبرر القبض عليه وتفتيشه فالتعرض له ليس له ما يبرره لأن المادة 34 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بعد تعديلها بالقانون 37 لسنة 72 لا تجيز القبض إلا فى أحوال التلبس .*
*وحيث كانت الواقعة على السياق المتقدم حسب تصوير الضابط أنه لم يكتشف وجود المخدر إلا بعد فحصه للسيجارة التى ألقاها المتهم أرضا بعد أن كان يدخنها ولم يثبت أنها مشتعلة بل نصف سيجارة فقط ولم تضبط الأربع سجائر الأخرى إلا بعد تفتيش المتهم بحيث لو كان هذا القبض لم يحصل لما وجد المخدر ومن ثم فلا يجوز الإحتجاج على المتهم بأنه كان يحمل المخدر المضبوط لأن العثور عليه على هذه الصورة المتقدمة لم يكن نتيجة عمل مشروع وبالتالى فلا يعول على الدليل المستمد منه ولا يعتد بشهادة من قام بهذا الإجراء الباطل ولا بما أثبته فى محضره من أقوال وإعترافات يقول بحصولها أمامه من المتهم .*
*لما كان ذلك وكانت الأوراق قد خلت من دليل آخر صحيح على إدانة المتهم بمقتضاه غير هذا الدليل الباطل الأمر الذى يتعين عملا بالمادة 304 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية القضاء ببراءته مما نسب اليه وبمصادرة النبات المخدر المضبوط عملا بالمادة 30 عقوبات .* 

*فلهذه الأسباب*
*وبعد الإطلاع على المواد سالفة الذكر*
*حكمت المحكمة حضوريا ببراءة / . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . , مما نسب إليه وبمصادرة المخدر المضبوط .* 
*صدر هذا الحكم وتلى علنا بجلسة الاثنين 21 رمضان سنة 1426 هـ الموافق 24 أكتوبر سنة 2005م
منقول
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا لجهدكم أ / محمد  ونتمنى دائما منك المزيد والأفضل

----------


## علي المحاسنه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ان هذه المسأله (الاستيقاف ) من المسائل الخطيره التي يعاني منها المواطن كثيرا سواء كان من اصحاب السوابق ام لا ........... هذا من جانب ومن جاني اخر تكمن خطورتها في استغلال رجل الامن لهذا الحق والتعسف في استعماله على المواطنين . دون تميز بين المحسن والمسيء

----------


## مها العنزي

*الاسم :مها العنزي .*
*الرقم التسلسلي:23.    * 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
* شهد الرائد/ أشرف محمد فوزى عطوه انه حال مروره على إحدى القطارات شاهد المتهم جالسا يدخن سيجارة وما شاهده حتى ألقاها أرضا وبإلتقاطه لها وفضها عثر بداخلها على خليط من دخان السجائر ونبات البانجو المخدر وبتفتيشه عثر معه على أربعة سجائر ملفوفة يدويا بفضه لإحداها عثر بداخلها على ذات الخليط وبمواجهته أقر له باحرازه لهم بقصد التعاطى .*
*بعرضنا لتطبيقات الإستيقاف الصحيح:*
*أنه إذا تخلى الشخص عما في حيازته وإنكاره لملكيته  عندما رأى رجل السلطة العامة .*
*فهنا نجد أن الشخص تخلى عن السيجارة عندما رأى رجل السلطة العامة وأقر بأنه أعدها للإستعمال  فهنا نجد الإستيقاف صحيح.*

*وحيث أنه من المقرر أن الاستيقاف إجراء يقوم به رجل السلطة العامة فى سبيل التحرى عن الجرائم لكشف مرتكبيها ويسوغه إشتباه تبرره الظروف وهو مباح لرجل السلطة العامة إذا ما وضع الشخص نفسه طواعيه منه وإختيارا فى موضع الريب والشك وكما أن هذا الوضع ينبىء عن ضرورة تستلزم تدخل المستوقف للتحرى عنه والكشف عن حقيقته عملا بالمادة 24 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية .*
*من وجهة نظري فيما سبق أن الا ستيقاف صحيح.*

----------


## موظف محكمة الرياض

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أرى ان الإستيقاف صحيح

ملاك الطيب

----------


## DeeMa-Al Mousa

*الرقم التسلسلي : 30*
** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ** 
*الاستيقاف:*
*هو إجراء يقوم به رجل السلطة العامة في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم للكشف عن مرتكبيها يسوقه اشتباه الظروف.*
*وهذا ما حدث مع رجل السلطة العامة الرائد/ أشرف محمد فوزي ، حيث أنه حال مروره على إحدى القطارات شاهد المتهم جالساً يدخن سيجارة وما أن شاهده ألقاها أرضاً.*
*فتصرف المتهم هنا أثار الريبة لرجل السلطة العامة مما أعطى المبرر لرجل السلطة في استيقافه.*

**لهذا أرى أن الاستيقاف صحيــح له ما يبرره من واقع الظروف.*
*فليس من الضروري للقيام بالاستيقاف توافر الاتهام بجريمة معينة قبل ايقاعه..*

*لكن :*
*بعد التقاط رجل الضبط الجنائي للسيجارة وعثوره بداخلها على المخدر ----> تحققت حالة التلبس على المتهم مما دعى برجل الضبط الجنائي بناءً على السلطة المخولة له القبض على المتهم وتفتيشه حيث عثر معه على 4 سجائر بداخلها ذات الخليط ..*

----------


## منيرة الحمدان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الرقم التسلسلي : 9 

حيث أن الاستيقاف هو طلب مأمور الضبط من شخص يتواجد في الطريق العام بيانات عن اسمه و شخصيته و عنوانه و اصطحابه إلى مركز الشرطة إذا رفض تقديم هذه البيانات أو قم بيانات غير صحيحة و توافر مبرر قوي لهذا الاصطحاب إلى مركز الشرطة .

فالاستيقاف تبعا لهذه الوقائع يعد صحيحا 

حيث أن الشخص كان يحمل السيجارة قبل رميها في الأرض وحالة الاشتباه تحققت عندما جاء الرائد (رجل الشرطة) وسارع المتهم برميها , بالغضافة إلى وجوده في مكان ووضعية تثير الشبهه .

وقيام الرائد بتفتيشه إجراء صحيح حيث أنه اشتيه فيما قام به مما أدى لاستيقافه وتفتيشه 
وبعد اكتشاف الرئد المادة المخدرة في السيجارة فإن ذلك يعد مبرراً قوياً لاصطحابه لمركز الشرطة.

----------


## المها المحمود

وفقاً للواقائع المعروضة يتبين لنا أن الإستيقاف صحيح .
فهنا شخص قام بتصرف مثير للريبة ( رمي السيجارة بعد رؤيتة للمأمور) فبمجرد قيامة بهذا التصرف يحق لمأمور الضبط استيقافة .

----------


## صباح 16

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*1**-الاستيقاف قانونا لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد إيقاف إنسان وضع نفسه موضع الريبة فى سبيل**التعرف على شخصيته وهو مشروط بألا تتضمن إجرائه تعرضا ماديا للمتحرى عنه يمكن أن**يكون فيه مساس بحريته الشخصية واعتداء عليها.*
*2- وكما أن مجرد جلوس المتهم فى القطار**وتدخينه سيجارة لم يشتم الشاهدين فى دخانها رائحة احتراق مخدر ولم يثبت فى مناظرة**النيابة لحرز المضبوطات .*
*3-ولم يثبت أيضا فى تقرير المعمل الكيماوى أن نصف السيجارة**المضبوطة بها أثار اشتعال وإنما وصفت باتها نصف سيجارة فقط.*
*4- تخليه عنها بإلقائها**أرضا لا ينبىء بذاته عن إدراك الضابط بطريقة يقينية على وجود إتهام يبرر القبض عليه**وتفتيشه فالتعرض له ليس له ما يبرره لأن المادة 34 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية بعد**تعديلها بالقانون 37 لسنة 72 لا تجيز القبض إلا فى أحوال التلبس.* 


*ما ورد سابقا في اعتقادي دفوع قوية تجعل الاستيقاف غير قانوني . بالتالي فحكم المحكمة بالبراءة صحيح .*

----------


## دانيا المحيسن 13

*الاستيقاف صحيح . لان الاستيقاف اجراء امني وقائي ،ووسيلة لمنع الجريمة قبل وقوعها، فيكفي في قيام رجل السلطة العامة لاستيقاف شخص أن يضع هذا الشخص نفسه طواعية بموضع الريبة والشك ولايشترط قيام الشخص "يتدخينه السيجار" حتى يقوم رجل السلطة باستيقافه. وهذا ماتحقق هنا حيث انه ماان شاهد رجل السلطة العامة حتى رمى السيجار بشكل يجعله في موضع الريبة والشك .وهذا كافي لصحة الاستيقاف ، حيث يحق لرجل السلطة القيام بالاستيقاف دون الحاجة الى قيام دليل على ارتكاب جريمة.*

*ولكننا نؤيد حكم المحكمة ببراءة المتهم لانه كان يجب على رجل الضبط الجنائي التقيد بحدود الاستيقاف دون مجاوزة ذلك الى القبض والتفتيش اذ يجب في القبض توافر ادلة كافية لاتهام الشخص بارتكاب احد الجرائم او صدور امر من السلطة المختصة بالقبض عليه وتفتيشه .وهذا مالم يتحقق في الواقعة فلم تتوافر ادلة كافية حيث انه لم يشعل السيجار ولم يشتم الشاهدين رائحة اشتعال ،ولم يصدر امر من السلطة المختصة بالقبض عليه وتفتيشه.*
*وبالتالي يعد اجراء القبض والتفتيش غير صحيح ،فالقبض والتفتيش ليس تابعا لعلمية الاستيقاف وفقا لنظام الاجراءات الجزائية ، ولو كان التفتيش وقائيا ، وحيث انه لم يكتشف وجود المخدر الابعد فحص السيجار ولم تضبط الاربع سجائر الا بعد تفتيش المتهم بحيث انه لو ماكان هذا القبض والتفتيش لما تم الكشف عن وجود المخدر بحوزته. ومن ثم فلا يجوز الإحتجاج على المتهم بأنه كان يحمل المخدر المضبوط لأن العثور عليه**على هذه الصورة المتقدمة لم يكن نتيجة اجراء مشروع.فلا يعول على الدليل المستمد من التفتيش والقبض الغير مشروع.*

----------


## salahazma

صدق المثل اللي يقول ما يظهر خيره الا لما تجرب غيره
اخواني على كل حال نحن نتكلم عن مدى انطباق القانون من عدمه ، وبكل حرية وشفافية دون ضغوط او تحيز من كائن من كان .
وهذه احدى ميزات بلدنا الغالي مصر ام الدنيا ، و هذا خلافا لبعض الدول العربية اللي ما يعرفوا كيف يكيفوا الواقعة اصلا ، بسبب اختفاء وتهميش قانون الاجراءت او المرافعات من اساسه .
فاحمدوا الله.

----------


## سارة السديري

الرقم التسلسلي 12

بناء على تعريف الاستيقاف وهو طلب مأمور الضبط من شخص يتواجد في الطريق العام بيانات عن اسمه و شخصيته و عنوانه و اصطحابه إلى مركز الشرطة إذا رفض تقديم هذه البيانات أو قدم بيانات غير صحيحة و توافر مبرر قوي لهذا الاصطحاب إلى مركز الشرطة .


نرى أن الاستيقاف هنا صحيح حيث ان هذا الشخص قام بتصرف مريب خول لرجل الضبط القيام بالاستيقاف .

----------


## ملاك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاسم :ملاك السلوم
الرقم التسلسلي 31

 
الاستيقاف : "هو إجراء يقوم به رجال السلطات العامة في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم والكشف عن مرتكبيها ويصوغه اشتباه الظروف"

فقد يطلب رجل السلطات العامة من شخص يتواجد على الطريق العام مثلا بيانات تتعلق باسمه وشخصيته وعنوانه واصطحابه إلى مركز الشرطة إذا رفض تقديم هذه المعلومات أو قدم بيانات غير صحيحة وتوافر مبرر قوى لهذا الاستيقاف إلى مركز الشرطة.

والاستيقاف لا يشترط فيه توافر صفة المتهم في الشخص محل الاستيقاف ...وإنما يكفي أن يأتي هذا الشخص بتصرف يثير الشكوك حوله ليتم استيقافه ...

وبحسب الوقائع المبينة فأن الاستيقاف يعتبر صحيح وذلك أن الشخص المستوقف قد وضع نفسه في موضع ريبه فتدخين السيجارة لا يعد جرما ...لكن قيام المتهم بإلقاء السيجارة التي كان يدخنها فور رؤيته لضابط الشرطة لهو أمر يثير الشكوك حوله ...فيكون من حق الضابط أن يستوقفه ..

وعند قيام الضابط بالتقاط السيجارة  وفضها وعثوره على خليط من دخان السجائر ونبات البانجو المخدر الأمر الذي يجعل الاستيقاف يتحول إلى تلبس بالجريمة"فتكون الجريمة متلبس بها حال ارتكابها أو عقب ارتكابها بوقت قريب..."فهنا تتسع سلطات رجل الشرطة ويكون من حقه القبض على المتهم وتفتيشه دون الحاجة للحصول على إذن بذلك ...

خلاصة القول

*الاستيقاف يعتبر صحيح* 

*تفتيش رجل الشرطة للمتهم أيضا يعتبر صحيح "وذلك في إطار تلبسه بالجريمة"*

----------


## DaNia BAwAzeer

*::*
*::*
*ممآ سبق و بما أن الأستيقاف هو : إجراء يقوم به رجل السلطة العامة في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم و الـ كشف عن مرتكبيها و يسوغه إشتباه تبرره الظروف .و يكون مباحًا
في حالة الريبة ، أي إذا كانت الظروف المتصلة بـ شخصٍ ما تثير الأشتباه به ، و يكون لـ "رجل السلطة العآمة" العديد من الصلآحيات ، فله طلب إبراز الـ
الأوراق التي تثبت " أسمه ، شخصيته ، عنوآنه ...الخ " ،و في حالة عدم وجود المبرر لـ هذآ الأستيقاف فأنه يعد قبضًا غير مشروع...!
و بالنظر لِـ وقآئع القضية:
نحـن نؤيد ما ذهب إليه الأفاضل..من أن الأستيقاف هنا يعد أستيقافًا صحيحًا..*
*فأمر ذلك الشخص كأن يثير الريبة و الأشتباه..*

*.*
*.*
*[align=left] 
شُكراً لكَ..أستاذ/محمد..
[/align]*

----------


## nora al-hathloul 48

نورة الهذلول
الرقم التسلسلي 48 


*في رأيي ان الاستيقاف صحيح لكون الاستيقاف اجراء يقوم به رجل من رجال السلطات العامه في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم وكشف مرتكبيها , ويصوغه اشتباه الظروف .*
*وحيث انه من تطبيقاتالاستيقاف الصحيح  تخلي الشخص عما في حيازته وانكاره لملكيته عندما رأى رجل السلطه العامه .*

*وحيث ان المتهم القى السيجاره من يديه فور مشاهدته رجل السلطه فأن ذلك يعتبر موضع ريبه , وطبقا لذلك فالاستيقاف يعتبر صحيح*

----------


## alkingwr

الاستيقاف باطل لانة مجرد القاء الراكب للسيجارة لا يقيم حالة الاشباة  التى تبيح  الاستيقاف كما ان السيجارة لم يتصاعد منها رائحة دخان مخدر كما ان الضابط لم يتاكد من ان السيجارة الملقاة على الارض بها مخدر الا بعد تفتيش المتهم وانة كان غير واثق انها سيجارة بها مخدر
كما ان الاستيقاف لا يبيح التفتيش

و ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل

بطلان فى اجراءت الاستيقاف

----------


## Rawan - 24

.. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
الاسم : روان عبدالعزيز عبدالله العقيل
الرقم الجامعي : 426202258
الرقم التسلسلي : 24


1- في هذة القضية نرى ان الاستقاف صحيح , وذلك لان الاستيقاف مجرد اجراء اداري يقوم به مأمور الضبط في اطار عمله وليس من الضروري في الاستيقاف توافر اتهام معين في جريمة معينة على عكس ذلك في حالة القبض فانه يلزم توافر اتهام في جريمة معينة ..
2- ولأن المتهم بمجرد رؤية الرائد " اشرف محمد فوزي " القى السيجارة على الارض , مما يجعله في موقف يثير الريبة والشك الامر الذي استدعى الاستيقاف واعتباره اجراء صحيح ..

3- لكن لا يحق لمأمور الضبط القبض عليه لان حالة التلبس لا تتوافر هنا في هذة الحالة لأن القبض يجب ان يتوافر فيه اتهام معين لأنه حرمان صريح من الحرية الفردية ..

----------


## نجلاء الحقيل

*الرقم التسلسي: 29* * يعرف الاستيقاف بانه عبارة عن اجراء يقوم به السلطات العامة في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم وكشف مرتكبيها ويصوغه اشتباه الظروف،،**وبالتالي فان الاستيقاف يعتبر اجراء اداري اذا قام به مامور الضبط ضمن اطار عملة بحيث انه عندما يتجول في الشارع بواسطة الدورية وقام شخص ما في الشارع بفعل مثير للريبة من حق مامور الضبط ان يطلب من هذا الشخص ابراز بطاقته المدنية وتبرير سبب وجوده في هذا المكان.**وانه من التطبيقات المعمول بها في الاستيقاف هو تخلي الشخص عما في حيازته وانكاره ملكيته عندما راى رجال السلطة العامة**ونلاحظ هنا ان الرائد اشرف عطوه عندما كان مارا في احدا القطارات شاهد المتهم جالسا يدخن سيجارة وانه عندما شاهده المتهم القاها بالارض وعندما قام الرائد بفتح السيجارة وجد فيها خليط من دخان السجائر ونبات البانجو المخدر ....**وهنا يعتبر الاستيقاف صحيح اذ ان الرائد قام باستيقاف المتهم نتيجة قيامه بعمل مثيير للريبة وقد مارسة الرائد اشرف في اطار عمله.*

----------


## مسمار

> صدق المثل اللي يقول ما يظهر خيره الا لما تجرب غيره
> اخواني على كل حال نحن نتكلم عن مدى انطباق القانون من عدمه ، وبكل حرية وشفافية دون ضغوط او تحيز من كائن من كان .
> وهذه احدى ميزات بلدنا الغالي مصر ام الدنيا ، و هذا خلافا لبعض الدول العربية اللي ما يعرفوا كيف يكيفوا الواقعة اصلا ، بسبب اختفاء وتهميش قانون الاجراءت او المرافعات من اساسه .
> فاحمدوا الله.


 
صادق والله 

وذا كان يوجد في يعض الدول العربيه من لا يعرف يكيف الواقعة - على مستوى الافراد 
فنحن في المملكه - ولله الحمد -على مستوى القضاة والايفراد -

وبشان موضوع الاستيقاف فلا مبرر - من وجهة نظري - لوجود الفكرة ذاتها سي ، فالسلطة التنفيذية معروف عنها البطش والعنف ، وبمجرد يفتح لها القاتون جادة ، ترتقي مع مرور الوقت تصبح الجادة شارع 

والسلام

----------


## walaa aldahash 14

الاستسيقاف .. اجراء يقوم به رجال السلطات العامة في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم وكشف مرتكبيها ويسوغه اشتباه في الظروف .. ولا يشترط في الاستيقاف توافر صفة المتهم في الشخص محل الاستيقاف بينما يلزم ذلك في حالة القبض 

وبناء عليه نرى ان القاء الراكب السيجارة بعد نظر المأمور له يعد أمرا يثير الريبة ويجيز قيام رجل الضبط  بالاستيقاف .. بالتالي يعتبر الاستيقاف صحيح في هذه الحالة .

----------


## sara AL-abdulkarim-22

*الاستيقاف :* 
*هو طلب مامور الضبط من شخص يتواجد** في الطريق العام بيانات شخصية واسمه وعنوانه واصطحابه الى مركز الشرطة إذا رفض تقديم البيانات او قدم بيانات غير صحيحه, وتوافر مبرر قوي لهذا الاصطحاب لمركز الشرطة.*
*وهو اجراء يقوم به رجال السلطات العامة في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم والكشف عن مرتكبيها ويضوغه اشتباه الظروف.*

*الطبيعة النظامية للاستيقاف :*
*الاستيقاف اجراء اداري إذا قام به مامور الضبط في حدودعمله عندما يتجول في الشارع في دوريه فاذا قابل شخص يثير الريبه له ان يطلب منه ابراز بطاقته المدنية وتبرير وجوده في هذا المكان ان لزم الامر, وفي حالة اذا قام رجل الشرطة بهذا الاستيقاف أثناء قيامه بالتحريات عن ارتكاب جريمه معينه فانه يقوم بذلك بوصفه رجل ضبط جنائي وليس رجل ضبط اداري*

*ويجب الاشارة على انه ليس من الضروري للقيام بالاستيقاف توافر الاتهام لجريمه معينه*

*وبناء على ذلك يعتبر حكم الاستيقاف في هذه الواقعه صحيحا لانه بمجر مشاهدة الرائد( اشرف عطوه) حال مروره على إحدى القطارات مشاهدة المتهم جالسا يدخن سيجارة وما شاهده حتى ألقاها أرضا وبإلتقاطه لها وفضها عثر بداخلها على خليط من دخان السجائر ونبات البانجو المخدر وبتفتيشه عثر معه على أربعة سجائر ملفوفة يدويا بفضه لإحداها عثر بداخلها على ذات الخليط وبمواجهته أقر له باحرازه لهم بقصد التعاطى .
  . كافيا لتوافر الريبه التي يجوز معها قيام مامور الضبط بالاستيقاف*

----------


## نجوى

*الاستيقاف هو اجراء يقوم به رجال السلطة العامة للتحري عن الجرائم وكشف مرتكبيها ويصوغه او يبرره اشتباه الظروف فلرجل الضبط ان يستوقف اي شخص اذا كان في موقف يثير الريبة وله ان يطلب منه بيانات عن اسمه وشخصيته وعنوانه وله كذلك ان يصطحبه الى مركز الشرطة اذا رفض تقديم هذه البيانات او اعطى بيانات غير صحيحة* 
*الا انه لايجوز ان ينطوي الاستيقاف على تقييد للحرية الفردية كما لايجوز ان يمتد الى القبض والتفتيش دون اذن من هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام ومع ذلك يجوز لرجل الضبط ان يقبض او يفتش بدون اذن في حالة التلبس بالجريمة فقط فلو فتش بدون اذن وفي غير حالة التلبس وادى هذا التفتيش الى اكتشاف جريمة اعتبر ذلك اجراء باطل يستتبعه بطلان حالة التلبس نفسها وبطلان الديل المستمد منها * 
*هنا كان المتهم في موقف يثير الريبة فمن حق رجل الضبط استيقافه اذا الاستيقاف صحيح* 
*كذلك لم يقم الضابط بتفتيش المتهم الا بعد ان اخذ اللفافة من على الارض واكتشف ان بها البانجو المخدر فاصبحت الجريمة هنا متلبسا بها تكفي لاتساع سلطات الضابط في القبض والتفتيش فالقبض والتفتيش هنا مستند الى حالة تلبس صحيحة وبالتالي فان الدليل المستمد منه صحيح*

----------


## أمجاد آل تويم

الرقم التسلسلي : 27

الاستيقاف هنا صحيح لان المتهم بمجرد أن شاهد الرائد أشرف رمى باللفافة وهذا موقف يثير الريبة ,, 

ولكن لا يجوز أن يمتد هذا الاستيقاف إلى القبض والتفتيش لعدم وجود حالة التلبس بالجريمة فاللفافة لم يتعرف الرائد على ما بداخلها إلا عند فضها وبهذا يكون التفتيش والقبض غير صحيح ,,,

----------


## فاطمه

فاطمه بنت راشد المبرد
_____________________الاستيقاف هو طلب مامور الضبط من شخص يتواجد بالطريق العام من بيانات كاسمه وشخصيته وعنوانه وفي حالة عدم تقديمه او تقديم بيانات خاطئه يصطحب الى الشرطه ولابد من توافر قوي لهذا الاصطحاب 
ويمارس رجل السلطه سلطته في حدود النظام مع توافر مبرر قوي والا تحول الاستيقاف الى قبض غير مشروع
اذن الاستيقاف هو:اجراء يقوم به رجال السلطه العامة في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم و كشف مرتكبها و يصوغه اشتباه الظروف
ومن خلال الوقائع الموجوده بالقضيه اتضح الي ان الاستيقاف امر صحيح 
حيث ان المتهم ماقام به من امر يثير الريبه والشك فبذلكـ يعد الاستيقاف صحيح هنا

----------


## nouf_albluwi

هذا الإستيقاف صحيح لأن المتهم تخلى عن حيازته للسيجارة بمجرد ما أن شاهد الرائد/ أشرف محمد فوزي .. 
حكم المحكمة صحيح بالنسبة لبرائته وذلك لأنه ليس من حق الضاب أن يقوم  بهذا التفتيش لأن حالة التلبس هنا لم تتوافر فهو لم يشم رائحة مخدر .. ولم يتبين من محتوى السيجاره قبل أن يقوم بفضها ..

----------


## Lamia-20

*الاستیقاف ھو طلب مأمور الضبط من شخص یتواجد في الطریق العام بیانات عن اسمه وشخصیته وعنوانه واصطحاب مركز الشرطة إذا رفض تقديم هذه البیانات أو قدم بیانات غیر صحیحة وتوافر مبرر قوي لھذا الاصطحاب إلى مركزالشرطة ویمارس رجل الشرطة ھذه السلطة في حدود النظام كأن يتوافر المبررلھذا الاستیقاف وإلا تحول الاستیقاف إلى قبض غیر مشروع.*
*ويعرف الاستيقاف بأنه إجراء یقوم به رجال السلطات العامة في سبیل التحري عن الجرائم وكشف مرتكبیھا ویسوغه اشتباه الظروف**.*

*وبذلك يكون الاستيقاف في هذه الواقعة صحيحاً حيث أن المتهم تنازل عن حيازة مابيده بمجر رؤيته للضابط وكان في موضع الريبة والشك.*

----------


## الهنوف الدباسي

الاستيقاف صحيح وذلك لان المتهم قد تخلى عما في حيازته لمجرد رؤية  رجل السلطة العامة .
فيحق لرجل السلطه العامه استيقاف اي شخص يثير الريبه فعدئذ يحق ان يطلب منه ابراز بطاقته الشخصية وتبرير سبب وجوده في المكان اذا لزم الامر و حيث ان الاستيقاف هو اجراء اداري يقوم به رجال السلطه في سبيل التحري عن الجرئم وكشف مرتكبيها ويسوغه اشتباه الظروف.
وتفتيش المتهم صحيح وذلك لان المتهم قد تخلى عن حيازة السيجاره والتي من حق رجل الشرطه وغيره ان يلتقطها وان يفضها ليعلم بمحتواها .لذلك فكل من الاستقاف والتفتيش صحيحين.

----------


## وجدان السعيّد

*الاستيقاف :* *"هو إجراء يقوم به رجال السلطات العامة في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم والكشف عن مرتكبيها ويصوغه اشتباه الظروف"

**فقد يطلب رجل السلطات العامة من شخص يتواجد على الطريق العام مثلا بيانات تتعلق باسمه وشخصيته وعنوانه واصطحابه إلى مركز الشرطة إذا رفض تقديم هذه المعلومات أو قدم بيانات غير صحيحة وتوافر مبرر قوى لهذا الاستيقاف إلى مركز الشرطة.

والاستيقاف لا يشترط فيه توافر صفة المتهم في الشخص محل الاستيقاف .. وإنما يكفي أن يأتي هذا الشخص بتصرف يثير الشكوك حوله ليتم استيقافه .. ( ومجرد إلقاء الشخص للسيجارة بمجرد رؤيته لرجل السلطة العامة فإن ذلك يعتبر تصرفا ً مثيرا ً للريبة ) . , 

**وبحسب الوقائع* *المبينة فأن الاستيقاف يعتبر صحيح**  وفقا ً لرأيي ,*

----------


## سارة الصفيان

[rainbow][gdwl]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/gdwl][/rainbow]
الرقم التسلسلي:32
الاستيقاف :وهو طلب مأمور الضبط من شخص يتواجد في الطريق العام بيانات عن اسمه و شخصيته و عنوانه و اصطحابه إلى مركز الشرطة إذا رفض تقديم هذه البيانات أو قدم بيانات غير صحيحة و توافر مبرر قوي لهذا الاصطحاب إلى مركز الشرطة 
وتطبيقا للتعريف فان هذا الاستيقاف صحيح لانه توفر المبرر القوى وهو القاء الرجل للفافه عندما راى الضابط مما اثار الريبه الذي توفر مبرر القوي.

----------


## Hadeel - 43

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*طبقا لتعريف الإستيقاف وهو طلب مأمور الضبط من شخص يتواجد في الطريق العام بيانات عن أسمه وشخصيته وعنوانه واصطحابه لمركز الشرطة إذا رفض تقديم هذه البيانات أو قدم بيانات غير صحيحه , وتوافر مبرر قوي لهذا الإصطحاب لمركز الشرطة.يعد الإستيقاف هنا صحيح فرمي المتهم السيجارة عند مشاهدته رجل الضبط موقف يستدعي الريبة , ويصح معه قيام رجل الضبط بالإستيقاف ..

----------


## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

الاستيقاف صحيح ولكن المتهم استفاد من خطاء مأمور الضبط القضائى الذى لم يصف انه اشتم رائحة السيجارة المشتعلة كما ان المتهم استفاد ايضا من خطاء وكيل النيابة المحقق الذى لم يثبت ان السيجارة كانت مشتعلة كما ان المتهم استفاد ايضا من تقرير الطب الشرعي الذى لم يسثبت ان السيجارة كانت نصفها مشتعل وانه حلل باقيها كما ان المتهم استفاد من خطاء الضابط لكونه عبث في الاحراز وفتشها كان يجب ان يكتفي بالاستيقاف الصحيح ويترك الباقي للنيابة العامة والطب الشرعي ولكنه حاول ان يصف نفسة الحكم والجلاد فخابت طريقتة وافلت المتهم من العدالة

----------


## دانيا المحيسن 13

تصحيح الواجب

الاستيقاف صحيح . لان الاستيقاف اجراء امني وقائي ،ووسيلة لمنع الجريمة قبل وقوعها، فيكفي في قيام رجل السلطة العامة لاستيقاف شخص أن يضع هذا الشخص نفسه طواعية بموضع الريبة والشك ولايشترط قيام الشخص "يتدخينه السيجار" حتى يقوم رجل السلطة باستيقافه. وهذا ماتحقق هنا حيث انه ماان شاهد رجل السلطة العامة حتى رمى السيجار بشكل يجعله في موضع الريبة والشك .وهذا كافي لصحة الاستيقاف ، حيث يحق لرجل السلطة القيام بالاستيقاف دون الحاجة الى قيام دليل على ارتكاب جريمة.

بعد دراسة موضوع التلبس اتضح انه وفقا لنظام الاجراءات الجزائية السعودي يجوز لرجل الضبط تفتيش المتهم والقبض عليه بما انه قد تخلى عن اللفافة بارادته بناء على ذلك يجوز لرجل الضبط فضها وماان وجد بها المخدر تقوم حالة التلبس بجريمة حيازة المخدر التي تجيز لرجل الضبط القبض على المتهم وتفتيشه بدون اذن .ويكون الدليل المستمد من التفتيش صحيح يجوز الاستناد عليه.

----------


## fifagame3004

[gdwl] 
[align=right] 
شكرا وبارك الله فيك
ننتظر المزيد من المجهود الرائع 
تقبل مروري 
[/align]
[/gdwl]

----------

